# Hallo Franken!



## flechte (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo Franken!

Ich bin im Juli beruflich in Bamberg und ab Donnerstag 12. Juli fürn langes Wochenende frei...

Ich kenne die Fränkische zwischen Bam, Bay und Nurnberg was das Vertikale anbelangt gut möchte aber in den Tagen MTB fahren.

Mag uns jemand was Leckeres empfehlen? Ne Tour, ne Gegend die besonders schön ist und sich lohnt, irgend ne andere Empfehlung ?
Oder Lust sich anzuschließen?

Es sollten ein paar kräftige Einlagen oder technische Stolperstellen dabei sein. ;-)

Freu ich mich über Infos! Vielen Dank. Grüßle Flechte


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Mai 2018)

Je nachdem wie weit euer Aktionsradius sein darf... Fichtelgebirge rund um den Weißenstädter See 
ist immer ne Ausfahrt wert. Da gibts von jedem Hügel auch nen netten Trail wieder runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (29. Mai 2018)

@HauDraufWieNix : Hi! Geht über unseren Radius hinaus! Wollte erstmal gern zwischen Bam und Bay bleiben. Dennoch vielen Dank für den Tipp! Schaut gut aus und ich merks mir für später. Dabei fand ich den Ochsenkopf unter Bischofsgrün. Scheint sich auch zu lohnen?!


----------



## Orikson (29. Mai 2018)

Wenn Ochsenkopf in eurem Radius liegt, auch umbedingt nen Abstecher zur Kösseine und Hohen Matze machen. In Bayreuth gibts im Studentenwald hinter den Kletterfelsen, oberhalb der Kiesgrube, auch ein paar nette Stellen, ist aber eher kurzweilig


----------



## flechte (11. Juni 2018)

Dank Dir! Merk ich mir für die Zukunft. In der Zeit will ich die vier Tage aber im beschriebenen Gebiet bleiben.


----------



## SuShu (11. Juni 2018)

Du kannst, bevor du in der Gegend bist, einmal hier hinein schauen, ob jemand Touren fährt:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausfahrten-ab-leutenbach-fraenkische-teil-2.494918/
Da wird manchmal mehr gestolpert als gefahren.


----------



## flechte (11. Juni 2018)

SuShu, das hab ich auf dem Schirm. Trotzdem sind nen paar Tipps im Vorfeld ja nicht schlecht. Weiß ja vorher nciht ob sich in der Zeit dort jemand findet...


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juni 2018)

flechte schrieb:


> SuShu, das hab ich auf dem Schirm. Trotzdem sind nen paar Tipps im Vorfeld ja nicht schlecht. Weiß ja vorher nciht ob sich in der Zeit dort jemand findet...


Wenn Du dort schreibst, wann Du und etwa wo Du fahren willst, findet sich meist jemand.
Mit dem Thread, den Du hier aufgemacht hast, stehst aber recht einsam.
@SuShu, ich und viele andere sind so gut wie jedes WE unterwegs.


----------



## zichl (12. Juni 2018)

Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen dich Richtung Pottenstein zu orientieren. Da gibt's zum einen sehr schöne Abschnitte des Frankenweges oder auch die offizielle Pottenstein - Pegnitz Runde finde ich super. Als kleine Feierabendrunde gibt's in Kemmern tolle trails oder wenn du das bike im Auto hast ist Heiligenstadt toll (aber bitte nicht die offiziellen mtb Wege). Mehr gerne per PN.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. Juni 2018)

zichl schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen dich Richtung Pottenstein zu orientieren. Da gibt's zum einen sehr schöne Abschnitte des Frankenweges oder auch die offizielle Pottenstein - Pegnitz Runde finde ich super. Als kleine Feierabendrunde gibt's in Kemmern tolle trails oder wenn du das bike im Auto hast ist Heiligenstadt toll (aber bitte nicht die offiziellen mtb Wege). Mehr gerne per PN.


With all due respect...also nimm mir das jetzt bitte nicht übel, als Besserwisserei oder so:

Wohin man sich in der Fränkischen orientiert, ist egal, solange man sich auskennt. Insofern hast Du sicher objektiv Recht, aber nicht für einen Auswärtigen.

Ja, die offizielle Po-Peg-Po ist super. Mit einem Aborigine dabei wird sie noch besser mit den Varianten, die der dann kennt und fährt.

Kemmern - naja, ist eher Geschmackssache. Ich sag mal nichts dazu.

Heiligenstadt ist groß; käme darauf an, welchen Ortsteil du meinst. Die Bgm-Krämer-Touren sind Waldautobahnen und haben mit MTB soviel zu tun wie Luis Trenker mit der Christlichen Seefahrt. Ich stamme aus Traindorf und weiß, wovon ich da rede.

Am Ende kommt es ja darauf an, was der TE überhaupt fahren will. Dazu hat er bisher wenig gesagt.
Soll es S3 sein, würde ich Hummerstein, Weissen Pavillon, Guckhüll und Muschelquelle ins Auge fassen.
Das ist dann aber schon Druidenwissen, was erst nach persönlichem Kennenlernen und eidlicher Vergatterung vermittelt wird.


----------



## zichl (12. Juni 2018)

Deswegen habe ich auf die PN verwiesen da ich hier keine Romane schreiben will. Kemmern ist einwandfrei wenn es die Buddeldeppen dort nicht weiter so übertreiben. Die Pottenstein-Pegnitz Tour ist auch in der Standard Version toll und sicher nicht nur mit Guide fahrbar. Und in Heiligenstadt würde ich ganz klar Wanderwege fahren. Ich fahre immer vom See hoch, an der Kirche und am Judenfriedhof vorbei zum Pavillon, dort runter und Forstweg hoch und rüber zum Schloss, Wanderweg runter und an der Kirche vorbei wieder zum See. das ist für mich eine tolle Feierabendrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flechte (13. Juni 2018)

@DaFriiitz : gern technisch und schwer! Streitberg scheint keine ganz schlechte Wahl zu sein.


----------



## Schoppi11 (10. Juli 2018)

Servus miteinander. 

Weiß jemand ob es im Ochsenkopf Bikepark auch Flowige singletrails gibt die man mit Lift verbinden kann. Da die downhillstrecke für meine Verhältnisse ein wenig zu felsig ist.  

Danke im Voraus


----------



## LeFritzz (10. Juli 2018)

Ja, das weiß ich.
Es gibt sie in Mengen sogar.
Bei uns kann jeder fahren, wo er will - wenn er sich auskennt.


----------



## ragazza (14. Juli 2018)

Schoppi11 schrieb:


> Servus miteinander.
> 
> Weiß jemand ob es im Ochsenkopf Bikepark auch Flowige singletrails gibt die man mit Lift verbinden kann. Da die downhillstrecke für meine Verhältnisse ein wenig zu felsig ist.
> 
> Danke im Voraus


Da gibt's überall gute Forststrassen zum selber hochfahren. Brauchst keinen Lift. Die Trails runter sind alle toll, im Fichtelgebirge aber natürlich auch meistens felsig.


----------



## rebirth (19. Juli 2018)

@flechte kann dir gern mal bissl was um bbg zeigen.


----------



## flechte (20. Juli 2018)

Prima Plan! Wenn ich das nächste Mal dort bin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (20. Juli 2018)

Achso, dachte du wärst aktuell da  
Schreib einfach privat wenn du was starten willst.


----------



## flechte (21. Juli 2018)

Das mach ich! Voraussichtlich ab Mitte August.


----------

